# Flüssigmetall auch zwischen HS und Kühler?



## noX1990 (22. Februar 2019)

*Flüssigmetall auch zwischen HS und Kühler?*

Hallo,

ich bi neu im Thema CPU‘s und Flüssigmetall. Wie man es aufträgt etc. hab ich mir schon angeschaut bei Roman (der8auer) und auch kapiert.

Die COU ist ein Ryzen 2400G welecher Geköpft werden soll, die Kühlung ist eine AiO von Cooler Master, die Masterliquid 240L RGB.

Zwischen Die und HS kommt logischerweise Flüssigmetall, was würdet ihr Empfehlen zwischen HS und Kühler? Bin mir unsicher, ob dort am besten auch LM (sehr vorsichtig damit ja kein LM in den Sockel oder ähnliches läuft) oder ob dort lieber die Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut (soll die beste sein aktuell)?

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir als Laien in dem Thema weiterhelfen  Ahnung von PC‘s hab ich ausreichend nur eben nicht im speziellen mit LM.


----------



## chrizeps (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auch zwischen HS und Kühler?*

Meine Erfahrung beim i9-7900x, i7-7700K, i7-8700k, i7-9700k und i9-9900k war das zwischen HS und Kühler LM so ziemlich gar nichts bringt, vielleicht 1 Grad, können aber auch Messtoleranzen sein. 

Selbst der neue OC-Frame vom der8auer brachte mir nicht mal einen 1 Grad.

Wenn die CPU geköpft ist holst du damit das meiste raus.

Du musst auch bedenken das das Risiko größer ist wenn du zwischen HS und Kühler LM aufträgst. 

Hole dir einfach eine gute Thermal Grizzly Paste und Spachtel die rauf oder LM fürs Gewissen


----------



## bastian123f (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auch zwischen HS und Kühler?*

Kann man machen. Aber der Unterschied ist sehr gering. Ich nehme auch nur Thermal Grizzly. Also ne gute Paste und fertig.


----------



## noX1990 (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auch zwischen HS und Kühler?*

Ok danke dann werde ich für oben drauf die Kryonat nutzen.

Nur mal noch ne Frage: Wäre jemand hier, der den Delid-die-Mate 2 besitzt bereit mir den entweder gebraucht zu verkaufen oder aber zu verleihen für ne Gebühr und nach dem Köpfen schick ichs zurück? 
Hab leider nicht sehr viel Geld übrig aktuell werden der anderen Komponenten, so wäre es natürlich geil wenn mir da jemand aushelfen könnte.

Finde die leider nirgends zu gebraucht zum kaufen aus ausm Ausland wo ich dann aber fast den doppelten Preis zuhalten würde^^


----------



## Patrick_87 (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auch zwischen HS und Kühler?*

Die MX4 2019 soll auch gut sein, mit der habe ich gute Erfahrung gemacht.  
ARCTIC MX-4 Edition 2019: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Ich würde es beim Köpfen belassen. Selbst wenn es dir noch mal 2 Grad bringen sollte , bist du so auf diese 2 Grad angewiesen ? Dafür das Risiko eingehen das dir was in den Sockel läuft und etwas kaputt geht. Wenn es jetzt beim Köpfen um 5 -8 oder gar 10 Grad geht dann kann ich es noch etwas nachvollziehen wenn man jetzt 
übertakten will und dadurch die Temperaturen hoch gehen. Aber jetzt mit aller Gewalt um ein oder zwei Grad kämpfen ist doch quatsch.
Auf Youtube habe ich mal ein  Video dazu gesehen, da zumindest hat es kaum etwas gebracht.


----------



## noX1990 (22. Februar 2019)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auch zwischen HS und Kühler?*

Wie gesagt beim Übertakten wird er schon gur warm, im Ilde läuft er aber auf 27-29Grad wahrscheinlich durch die große AiO.

Werde mir mal die Kryonat holen, soll ja die beste sein, die beste ist ja laut test eine mit gemahlenen Kunstdiamanten, war aber bur 1 Grad unterschied. Aktuell is die Mx-4 drauf.

Das Video von Roman hab ich gesehen bezüglich oc bzw. delid vom 2400G und die Temps sahen da echt sehr gut aus unter last.

Also wenn ich hier jemanden finden würde, der mir seinen Delid die mate 2 verkauft oder besser leiht, dann mach ich es, ansonsten warte ich ab bis ich genug Geld zusammen hab um mir die Komponenten kaufen zu können, der Die mate 2 ist eben der nicht ganz günstige pisten, vorallem da man een nur einmal braucht in der Regel. Werde FM aber dann nur zwischen Die und Heatsreader und die Kryonaut dann zwischen HS und Kühler.


----------



## noX1990 (9. März 2019)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auch zwischen HS und Kühler?*

So wollte mich mal nochmals melden und hab auch ne Frage noch:
Das Köpfen hat wunderbar geklappt, alle Kondensatoren sind noch da 

Nun meine Frage: Wie verklebe ich den Heatspreader am besten wieder? Denn das Tool was dafür beim Delid die mate 2 davei ist geht ja nur für Intel, würde mit ner AMD CPU nicht klappen. Habe es versucht mit einfach via Kühler das ganze wieder zu verbinden, dabei verrutscht der HS ständig, was sehr nervig ist da hinterher nicht gerade und vorallem kann es dadurch auch passieren, dass nicht alles an LM auf dem Die bleibt sondern man hat sehr schnell auch was daneben. Hab die Kondensatoren dick eingestrichen mit Pinkem Nagellack (Freundin hatte gerade keinen anderen da) somit dürfte nix passieren aber sicher ist sicher 
Kennt ihr zufällig ne Methode dafür, damit es auch möglichst gerade ist wie von Werk ab?
Verwende das UHU Hochtemperatur Silikon was immer empfohlen wird.
Via google hab ichs versucht was zu finden, aber leider findet man ebtweder nur aussagen wie „habe den Heatspreader verklebt“, aber keine erklärung wie oder es ist ne Anleitung für Intel, was mir natürlich gar nix bringt.


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. März 2019)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auch zwischen HS und Kühler?*

Hier im Video am Ende gut zu sehen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=03b2ZCEc8cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zusammengefasst: Silikon an den Rändern auftragen, Kühler für 5 Minuten aufsetzen, Kleberreste am Rand entfernen.


----------



## noX1990 (10. März 2019)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auch zwischen HS und Kühler?*

Hmm ok danke.
Sonst noch jemand n vorschlag? Denn hab ne AIo verbaut und dafür nen anderen Haltemechanismus, wo man keinen so extremen Anpressdruck hat und denke zum verkleben wäre ein höherer besser, außerdem kriegt man den HS so niemals richtig Mittig drauf, was ich denke zum Problem werden könnte, da die erhöhung innen dann nicht perfekt auf dem Die liegt und soeht schöner aus (bin perfektionist bei sowas )

Hatte mir schno überlegt aus dem Kunststoffteil zu machen in dem die CPU geliefert wird da es dort drin fast 0 spiel hat und somit man es perfekt positionieren kann  Muss ich mir mal nur was überlegen, wie ich die Pins dabei schützeb kann. perfekt wäre n Ausgelöteter Sockel aber hab grad kein passendes defektes Board da.

Naja wenn ich ne Lösung finde werde ich Sie hier präsentieren oder vielleicht hat noch jemand anderst ne Idee


----------



## IICARUS (10. März 2019)

*AW: Flüssigmetall auch zwischen HS und Kühler?*

Du machst eine Geschichte daraus, früher gab  es nichts zum köpfen und da wurde einfach mit der Rasierklinge geköpft. HS kam dann wieder in etwa drauf wie er zuvor drauf war und wurde direkt mit dem Kühler drauf gepresst. Der Andruck reicht hierzu vollkommen aus und der HS muss nur in etwas wieder dort stehen wo er zuvor war. Bei meinem 6700K hatte ich auch die Rasierklinge genutzt und zum verkleben habe ich den HS einfach drauf gesetzt und das einspannen was mit dem Intel schon schwieriger weil die Verriegelung das ganze etwas nach unten verschiebt. Musste schon gut gegen halten und zum Teil so einspannen das es selbst wenns etwas verrutscht noch richtig drauf liegt. Der Kühler hat dann den Rest gemacht. Der Prozessor läuft heute noch ohne Probleme und wurde seither nicht mehr geöffnet.


----------

